# BOGOF on BumGenius v3.0 in Zinnia!



## Lu28

The Natural Baby Resource are doing a BOGOF on BumGenius v3.0 in Zinnia until Valentines Day! :happydance: https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/s.nl;jsessionid=0a010b421f43b0b0dda749fa453394a8f08f218f2b77.e3eSc38TaNqNe34Pa38Ta3aMbxn0?it=A&id=3299&sc=18&category=67

Am I right in thinking that these nappies can be quite good for night time? Might get one if that's the case :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Such a shame it's with a company I'll never deal with again! My phonebill is horrendous this month because of those people!


----------



## mommyof3co

They are great for nighttime!!


----------



## Lu28

Bekkiboo said:


> Such a shame it's with a company I'll never deal with again! My phonebill is horrendous this month because of those people!

I'd forgotten you'd had a bad time with them Bekki :( Did anyone else have this kind of experience?

For night time, would you use a booster or just use as are? Aisling doesn't seem to be a particularly heavy wetter and is fine with just an organic insert in the Flip, not even a wet bum after 12-13 hours.


----------



## lfernie

Shame I've got a boy :shrug:


----------



## Bekkiboo

lfernie said:


> Shame I've got a boy :shrug:


Yeah they haven't really put alot of thought into this valentines day promotion. Bit on the sexist side if you ask me, but then everything they do is wrong to me after what they put me through! 

Back on topic, the nappies are great nappies, I always have to add extra padding for bed though but Cassidy is a majorly heavy wetter! 

I'm off to scout about for nappy offers lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

oooh i was going to buy the zinnia v3 but only bought 1 in the blossom as wasnt sure...

might be tempted to take this offer up!! :thumbup:

(has any1 else had bad experiences with this company, its the only thing putting me off...?)


----------



## mommyof3co

They come with 2 inserts, so I just used both for nighttimes and never had leaks :D We just used the snap over one during the day


----------



## Bekkiboo

As far as I'm aware it's only me hun but just so you're aware, if anything goes wrong the aftersales is a sham and they make you do all the chasing up, hense my mega phonebill this month! Oh and they lie too! x


----------



## mommyof3co

What happened with them? Depending on the situation I would pay with paypal so you have protection


----------



## Bekkiboo

They never sent my flips, told me they had sent to the wrong address and kept promising they would resend on a number of occassions and never bothered. They didn't bother updating me on anything so I had to keep chasing them and after speaking with parcelforce to get the facts the woman at babame(thenaturalbabyresource) blatantly lied to me! I got my money refunded and wen elsewear in the end!

Just a heads up though! Babipur have the same offer on now, they just announced it on FB!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

:( Only on Pink....thats rubbish, what about the boys??!! Tsk if it were red no problem but OH wont tolerate Theo in Pink!!


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, think I might go with Babipur then, they were great with my Flips :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Bekkiboo said:


> They never sent my flips, told me they had sent to the wrong address and kept promising they would resend on a number of occassions and never bothered. They didn't bother updating me on anything so I had to keep chasing them and after speaking with parcelforce to get the facts the woman at babame(thenaturalbabyresource) blatantly lied to me! I got my money refunded and wen elsewear in the end!
> 
> Just a heads up though! Babipur have the same offer on now, they just announced it on FB!!!!!

Wow what terrible customer service!! I can't believe that, insane. Glad you finally got your money back though


----------



## littlestar

babipur are doing it on the organics too! pity i have a boy.

though if you do have a boy and want a bogof the flip offers inc the free delivery have been extended to the end of feb.


----------



## Bekkiboo

And FYP are doing the offer now!! x


----------



## littlestar

i guess it must be a bumgenius offer then as the graphics couldn't be whipped up that quickly :)


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, might look at the organics then! :D


----------



## littlestar

Lu28 said:


> Ooh, might look at the organics then! :D

i have 6 organics got them on 3 for 2 (obviously bogof is better value)

love them, good night nappies too but do take a few pre-washes to get absorbency up.


----------



## Jetters

anothersquish said:


> :( Only on Pink....thats rubbish, what about the boys??!! Tsk if it were red no problem but OH wont tolerate Theo in Pink!!

:hugs:

I don't say this often (at all!!) but one benefit of being single.. no OH's to worry about!! I'm building my stash up of colours I like... pinks and blues and purples!! And I don't know the sex :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh just caught up on this...so babipur and FYP are doing it now too?! Brilliant! Got my flips from FYP and also i was thinking about the 3 babylegs for £20 FYP have got going at the moment too, so i might just do an order above £50 and get the free postage!!

any excuse eh...? :dohh:


----------



## Lu28

I'm going to sign up for their newsletter to get the free postage!


----------



## lfernie

twiggy56 said:


> Oh just caught up on this...so babipur and FYP are doing it now too?! Brilliant! Got my flips from FYP and also i was thinking about the 3 babylegs for £20 FYP have got going at the moment too, so i might just do an order above £50 and get the free postage!!
> 
> any excuse eh...? :dohh:

I played that trick on my OH...I'll just get an extra nappy to make it over the £50 and get free delivery even though it was January and they were doing free delivery all month anyway :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Anybody want to go halves? I only want to try a BG to see if I like them.

x


----------



## anothersquish

I would if they werent sodding PINK! 
Can you tell Im still bitter??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Come on ladies, I can get them cheaper and free postage = £5.50!


----------



## lfernie

Again, I would but I don't think Ry will appreciate a pink nappy much x


----------



## krissie1234uk

I would, but OH would go mental if I bought a pink nappy. Gutted, I think boys look cute in pink haha.


----------



## lfernie

Femme enciente can u not use ur powers to swindle another colour and I'll go halfs? Haha x


----------



## Jetters

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Anybody want to go halves? I only want to try a BG to see if I like them.
> 
> x


I will! :happydance:

Any colour... PM me! x


----------



## flutterbywing

anothersquish said:


> I would if they werent sodding PINK!
> Can you tell Im still bitter??

I'm bitter too, was really annoyed when I got the email from babame. I want green or blue!!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I left a comment to babipur on FB querying it. They said it was a BG thing and they have asked about doing one for the boys but they've said no. But I'm sure babipur said something about doing their own little valentines promo for the boys?!


----------



## twiggy56

Does anyone know if FYP are actually doing the offer?! Iv just had a check on their site and theres nothing about a BOGOF on the V3's :shrug:

Oh and Femme i woulda gone halves with u if id have seen ur post earlier, but been waddling about shops today lol :dohh:


----------



## lfernie

If you go to the special offers bit on FYP it's there x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aye they are.

It's OK, jetters has so kindly gone halves. I hope it arrives fast so, if I like them I can get more while the offer's on :lol:


----------



## twiggy56

well iv gone and just bought 2 in the BOGOF at FYP lol....and _*may*_ have got the 3 babylegs for £20 as well....oops! :dohh: But i did get the free postage for signing upto the newsletter! :thumbup:

Dont know if the code works for anyone that wants to try it but i used: FYPFD and got my free delivery! :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gay! Wish I'd had that code...


----------

